# Blue Atlas Cedar



## 269igotmine (Jan 10, 2018)

Does anyone know anything about pruning a Blue Atlas Cedar, all I could find was do it between Oct-Nov. I know it's a long time off but I like to plan my work-work my plan.


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

@269igotmine - any update pictures of the blue spruce in question? How was trimming gone? Any tips?


----------

